# Ok speaker/amp gurus... how bout a test.



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Im gonna bite the bullet and buy some wet sounds speakers, but dont really want to spend 350 on their amp... sooooo what would be a good amp with sufficient power, no high volume distortion to run with these speakers?

http://www.wetsounds.com/pages/products/SW-65_spec.html

would the Pyramid 240w amp do good for just two of these???


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> Im gonna bite the bullet and buy some wet sounds speakers, but dont really want to spend 350 on their amp... sooooo what would be a good amp with sufficient power, no high volume distortion to run with these speakers?
> 
> http://www.wetsounds.com/pages/products/SW-65_spec.html
> 
> would the Pyramid 240w amp do good for just two of these???


 



i have 2 of these in my box and 1 spare they have never failed for me.....


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Audiopipe-A...0324648?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item2c5b4cdba8


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

that fits in a tube???


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> that fits in a tube???


idk i know its fits in a 6x9 hole...


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

it should fit...cause 154mm is 6"


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> Im gonna bite the bullet and buy some wet sounds speakers, but dont really want to spend 350 on their amp... sooooo what would be a good amp with sufficient power, no high volume distortion to run with these speakers?
> 
> http://www.wetsounds.com/pages/products/SW-65_spec.html
> 
> would the Pyramid 240w amp do good for just two of these???



I know my response is a little late for this thread but did you end up going with the pyramid amp or the audiopipe brand? I personally wouldn't recommend the pyramid for something like this on an expensive set of wetsounds speakers, If you do be very careful of maxxing out the volume because too little power will bring on distortion and you'll end up with trashed speakers. According to the specs the audiopipe amplifier looks like a much better amp for just a little more money.


----------

